# Anyone ever try Hot Dog jerky?



## fire it up (Oct 3, 2009)

Came across this while on the instructables web site, even though they use a solar oven I don't see why it wouldn't work in the smoker.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-Dog-Jerky/


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2009)

What will they think of Next...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tellme have already tried them Fire. Cause that sounds like something you would do and then I would too. It does sound alittle on the weird side but my wife is always saying that I'm not right some where.


----------

